# Most disgusting thing you've seen on the internet 2.0.



## Witthel (Jun 19, 2020)

The Garden got nuked, so let's restart this thread.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 19, 2020)

The hentai thread from the garden.


----------



## byuu (Jun 19, 2020)

OP's worn-out anus.


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Jun 19, 2020)

Dead Mime said:


> Spoiler: Disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## thegooddoctor (Jun 19, 2020)

Its So Obvious  and  dated  /b/ tard choice, but I gotta say,, EDs  Offfended Page. Still Got so many genuinly nasty and sickening Images I cant get out my phyche. ☠


----------



## {o}P II (Jun 19, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> View attachment 1390391


No Escape


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler: NSFL warning - contains disgusting photos






Spoiler: I'm really serious






Spoiler: Definitely worse than Chris-chan and Barb's hoard






Spoiler: Waves of puke incoming


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 19, 2020)

I remember one 4chan thread where a guy strangled his gf and posted pictures, then said something about how her kid was gonna get home from school soon. was really disturbing.


----------



## polonium (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm not googling it because I never want to see it again, not even to post on here and share it with other people, but the Shay livejournal house drama


----------



## CHARizard (Jun 19, 2020)

I cant remember where I saw it but some picture of a guy cutting the tip of his dick off. I can vividly see it in my mind to this day.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Jun 19, 2020)

John Flynt’s dog or dogs.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jun 20, 2020)

Sanpaku eyes


----------



## polonium (Jun 20, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1390686





Trump's Chosen said:


> Sanpaku eyes


The one where your sclera is visible above the pupil is supposed to be a symptom of mental imbalance and rage. And it's just about ubiquitous with lefties


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jun 20, 2020)

I watched a man with a flayed off face fully conscious.
But the burrowing maggot-worms that infect stray dogs are even worse


----------



## D_Tractor (Jun 20, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> I watched a man with a flayed off face fully conscious.
> But the burrowing maggot-worms that infect stray dogs are even worse


They're called botflies and pretty much every animal can get them, including humans.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jun 20, 2020)

Honestly the troon shit from past years is worse than all the various murders and mutilation videos I watched in my edgy years.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jun 20, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> They're called botflies and pretty much every animal can get them, including humans.


no it wasn't botflies it was some other kind of gross worm


----------



## Brain.exe (Jun 20, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> They're called botflies and pretty much every animal can get them, including humans.


Oh god, you just reminded me of a webm I saw where some guy had those worms crawling in his hand, I think.


----------



## Spunt (Jun 20, 2020)

Spider porn.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 20, 2020)

I know trypophobia is considered a lolcow trait here, but I've seen images of that that made me want to peel my skin off.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jun 20, 2020)

polonium said:


> The one where your sclera is visible above the pupil is supposed to be a symptom of mental imbalance and rage. And it's just about ubiquitous with lefties


The righteous anger of the opressed.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 20, 2020)

The leaked police photos of Nikki Catsouras after she crashed her car into a toll booth.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 20, 2020)

Unironic videos of popping pimples and other pus-filled boils. I think the uploaders don't mean them to be educational or for medical purposes, either.

Mukbang ASMR, too. Especially since it brought to light that Korean woman who doesn't humanely kill her fish food such as squids. Even the _call-out_ videos are hard to watch.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 20, 2020)

A mix between fluffies, the zoosadist leeks and anything in the furry art freak show thread.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 20, 2020)

Bree larsen's toe fungus.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 20, 2020)

Cliche as fuck but Tubgirl used to gross me out until I found out that the fountain of neon shit is actually the result of having a good few gallons of orange juice pumped into her anus. As any right minded person knows, Orange juice is a substance created by Satan as a way to spread hate and fear upon the world. Long story short, I actually _preferred_ Tubgirl when I thought it was diarrhea.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jun 20, 2020)

I tried to run the gauntlet once, the gauntlet being a website that shows you disturbing, disgusting and violent videos, and I couldn't make it past the video of the guy drowning alone in a self made magic trick he was practicing.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jun 20, 2020)

Chechens beheading Russian soldiers
The Ukranian brick dashcam
Anything woof related


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Jun 20, 2020)

Cerebral myiasis, a.k.a. brain maggots.


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 26, 2020)

Twitter.


Jokes aside, easily the whole of the Zoosadist saga.


----------



## Chao Garden (Dec 26, 2020)

Cartel execution videos


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 26, 2020)

The shit I see on this website.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Dec 26, 2020)

To much that it keeps pushing the boundary a lot on DeviantArt and XXX sites.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 26, 2020)

Belle Delphine’s XXX video for OnlyFans, and the worst part about it is that people keep paying money to see it


----------



## Dingo (Dec 26, 2020)

Extreme content warning ahead, a disgusting furry dude.


Spoiler: Warning! extreme furfag filth






			https://thisvid.com/videos/cow-fun-with-plush-toys-and-diapers/


----------



## Roast Chicken (Dec 26, 2020)

I assume you mean "gross disgusting" and not "horrifying disgusting." I'll reserve the horrifying stuff for another thread.

1. Tubgirl
2. A guy handling, sniffing and licking his own turd
3. A jar of semen that was collected for several months
4. A video of a man having his prolapsed anus massaged
5. Pamperchu's very existence
6. All fetish art involving faeces


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 26, 2020)

Blood straw.

Also, the other tub girl, a.k.a human soup or bathtub girl.

You see "lol Hollywood effects are so fake" in regards to blood and guts on the big screen but spending 5 minutes on best gore or Documenting Reality or a gore subreddit will definitely change your mind. I swear the "real stuff" looks so_ fake_ sometimes. And remember a lot of people who've stumbled upon bodies IRL have said they thought it was a mannequin or doll at first.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 26, 2020)

The girls from Prisma IILYA turning into tumor monstrosity things


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 27, 2020)

Video of these kids jumping into a river or lake off a bridge. One kid falls face first into submerged concrete. Video shows him (still alive) with his face split down the middle and doctors having to literally hold both halves of his head together.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 29, 2020)

Swamps Of Dagobah story even though theres no pictures or videos

A video i found on r/cursedvideos of two people sleeping in bed while there's some sort of wraith or stalker making hell sounds while walking around their bed

Popee The Performer

Zoosadist leeks. Sangie and Snakething and everyone in between, absolutely disgusting human beings. Also including the Zooier Than Thou Podcast, good thing that dog furry died of a tumor or some shit.

Snuff film of man being burned alive in a furnance while the filmers are laughing their asses off. Then taking his chared corpse and impaling it with a shovel. They also peeled off flakes of skin of the corpse and eating them. Got it from a man in a alley near a thrift shop. Ironically burned it in my firepit after.

Carpet samples furry

autistic kid gets basically tortured by 4 black people

Probably the worst is a tie between the snuff film and Popee The Performer.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 29, 2020)

Disco Inferno said:


> Chechens beheading Russian soldiers
> The Ukranian brick dashcam
> Anything woof related


Im afraid to ask, but whats the "Ukranian Brick Dashcam?".


----------



## Gössen (Dec 29, 2020)

...


----------



## Activelo (Dec 29, 2020)

DaftMob said:


> Im afraid to ask, but whats the "Ukranian Brick Dashcam?".






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Happens at 1:49


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 29, 2020)

DaftMob said:


> Swamps Of Dagobah story even though theres no pictures or videos
> 
> A video i found on r/cursedvideos of two people sleeping in bed while there's some sort of wraith or stalker making hell sounds while walking around their bed
> 
> ...


 Guessing I should elaborate on Snuff Film.  Again, I got it at a gas station near a goodwill. Some shady looking guy who was charging five bucks for anyone who would buy it. I was just there to buy some soda to bring back to my dorm but couldn't refuse to not buy the disc because there could be some funny fan made movie or something on it. Completely blank case with no cover, I ask the guy what its about he just says "It's a part of the surprise" which seemed pretty ominous but I bought it anyways. Pop it into my DVR at my dorm and watch it by myself. Needless to say it fucked me up pretty good and started to do anything that would take my mind off it. A year or so later, after some therapy about other stuff and the dvd I decide to research it. The cd had no label other than "FIRE: Film 2  date 4/9/11". I try back searching it on google and wayback machine to see if it had been ripped off the internet or something and sure enough I find it on Live Leak (Of fucking course it was on Live Leak). Pretty sure the guy must've been a irl troll from a different college near mine and intentionally scarring people for life. When I went back home for christmas with my family and brought for the specific reason of burning it. I thought it was the only true way to get rid of the dvd. Never viewed a snuff film again.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I've told this story already, but here goes:

I saw someone post honest-to-god CP on a meme subreddit I used to lurk on (r/virginvschad).


Spoiler



The image was of a naked 7(?)-year old girl with noodles on her nipples and genitals.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 30, 2020)

Both tubgirls and the drain fly story from 4chan.

If we're counting things we've read, the Junko Furuta murder (Japanese schoolgirl gets kidnapped, raped, tortured, killed, and buried in concrete) is legitimately one of the most horrific cases to the point where I had to stop and close the tab because my head started hurting. I'm pretty desensitized to most things to a degree, but there are a few exceptions where it really hits me psychologically and I just have to do something else for a while.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 30, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> I'm pretty sure I've told this story already, but here goes:
> 
> I saw someone post honest-to-god CP on a meme subreddit I used to lurk on (r/virginvschad).
> 
> ...



There were a few photos like that doing the rounds on /b/ and such places back in the day. One in particular stuck with me, it wasn't all that explicit (no nudity) but it got more disturbing the more you thought about it. It was a girl, couldn't have been older than 8, wearing a latex dominatrix outfit and carrying a riding crop (I think). It wasn't so much the content itself (disturbing as it was), but the thought of the sheer number of people who had to be involved and their motivations. Firstly, it looked like a professional quality modelling photo in a professional studio. Either someone had bought thousands of dollars worth of professional gear to make child porn, or an existing professional studio were ok with making child porn. Then there's the outfit - I'm guessing you don't buy latex dominatrix outfits for small children off the peg, so someone measured that child, then a clothing professional (this wasn't some crap halloween costume, this looked of professional fetish modelling quality) assembled a latex dominatrix outfit for an 8-year-old and were ok with doing that. And of course someone provided the child...

What's more, a lot of money had clearly gone into it. You tend to think that most CP is made in a dingy Belarussian basement with potato cameras, but someone pumped a LOT of money into this - either because they thought they could make it back selling the photo, or because they were passionate enough about making CP that they ate the costs for their own wank material. I don't know which alternative is worse, quite frankly. Also, that someone would dress the child up in a stereotypical "dominant" pose when the child clearly has no choice just throws my brain out of gear when I try to imagine the thought process to someone deciding to do it, and just how removed from reality their fantasy is.

That's why that photo stayed with me much more than a thousand more graphic or disgusting images.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 30, 2020)

Spunt said:


> There were a few photos like that doing the rounds on /b/ and such places back in the day. One in particular stuck with me, it wasn't all that explicit (no nudity) but it got more disturbing the more you thought about it. It was a girl, couldn't have been older than 8, wearing a latex dominatrix outfit and carrying a riding crop (I think). It wasn't so much the content itself (disturbing as it was), but the thought of the sheer number of people who had to be involved and their motivations. Firstly, it looked like a professional quality modelling photo in a professional studio. Either someone had bought thousands of dollars worth of professional gear to make child porn, or an existing professional studio were ok with making child porn. Then there's the outfit - I'm guessing you don't buy latex dominatrix outfits for small children off the peg, so someone measured that child, then a clothing professional (this wasn't some crap halloween costume, this looked of professional fetish modelling quality) assembled a latex dominatrix outfit for an 8-year-old and were ok with doing that. And of course someone provided the child...
> 
> What's more, a lot of money had clearly gone into it. You tend to think that most CP is made in a dingy Belarussian basement with potato cameras, but someone pumped a LOT of money into this - either because they thought they could make it back selling the photo, or because they were passionate enough about making CP that they ate the costs for their own wank material. I don't know which alternative is worse, quite frankly. Also, that someone would dress the child up in a stereotypical "dominant" pose when the child clearly has no choice just throws my brain out of gear when I try to imagine the thought process to someone deciding to do it, and just how removed from reality their fantasy is.
> 
> That's why that photo stayed with me much more than a thousand more graphic or disgusting images.


I remember back in my days of using Kazaa (yes I know I was a fuckin' idiot) I downloaded an alleged CD rip of an ablum I can't remember and it turned out to come with a folder full of CP. Ah, deep level format time!


----------



## Raging Capybara (Dec 30, 2020)

Sex reassignment surgery photos.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 30, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Both tubgirls and the drain fly story from 4chan.
> 
> If we're counting things we've read, the Junko Furuta murder (Japanese schoolgirl gets kidnapped, raped, tortured, killed, and buried in concrete) is legitimately one of the most horrific cases to the point where I had to stop and close the tab because my head started hurting. I'm pretty desensitized to most things to a degree, but there are a few exceptions where it really hits me psychologically and I just have to close the laptop for a while.


The Junko Furuta murder reminds me of the attempted murder of a 14 year girl back in '87. So the story goes the girl was kidnapped on her way home from a concert in Tacoma and abducted. Took her back to her motor home and raped her, tortured with a razor, blowtorch and a whip. luckily managed to escape while the guy wasn't looking while he was getting some gas with her in his truck. Polly by Nirvana is actually based on that event.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 30, 2020)

Mild powerlevel, but let's say I've had a job that consisted of evaluating content, be it videos or pictures. And let's say there were bonuses for evaluating NSFW stuff. Mostly it was vanilla porn, but when it wasn't:

Porn with some extremely fat woman. I coughed so hard, that I almost puked.
IRL inflation - women put balloons  into their vaginas and then inflate them with water, making their bellies bigger. 
IRL inflation 2: Men at work - some guy tied his ballsack with a rope and then inflated it with saline solution through the niddle.
All the fucking zoophilia that I had to watch. It was rarely there, but even one is too much.
And that one fucking picture that I am not even sure I've seen for real or not, so disgusting it was. It was something like screenshot from Chatroulette. The guest is terrified, because his caller shows him a video, where some freak takes a shit on a tied baby. I don't even wanna know if it was real or fake, fuck that and everyone who made it.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 31, 2020)

Faggot ass jews holding signs in public saying, "this jew will replace you."
I take genocide seriously.
Self defense genocide is not a sin, is not immoral or a crime.


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 31, 2020)

I saw a pic of a trans vagina once, it literally almost made me vomit, I had to hold the incoming food inside my mouth.

I feel sorry for the people who have to watch content on porn websites to check for illegal shit.
Sure, they get paid but their mental health is probably in ruins.


----------



## Witthel (Jan 1, 2021)

I once saw a short video of a guy with maggots eating away at his head to the point that the top of his skull was fully visible.
r/medicalgore. I have pretty strong stomach when it comes to gore, but something about said gore being in a hospital setting just makes me fucking queasy as hell.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jan 2, 2021)

DaftMob said:


> Im afraid to ask, but whats the "Ukranian Brick Dashcam?".


A family is on a car ride with a dashcam on. A construction truck drives on the opposite side of the road and a loose brick flies off. The brick goes threw the windshield and apparently crushes the mothers head like a grape fruit.

But you don't _see_ what happened inside the car. You hear the family reaction and screaming in horror


----------



## Gloomy guest (Jan 2, 2021)

Disco Inferno said:


> A family is on a car ride with a dashcam on. A construction truck drives on the opposite side of the road and a loose brick flies off. The brick goes threw the windshield and apparently crushes the mothers head like a grape fruit.
> 
> But you don't _see_ what happened inside the car. You hear the family reaction and screaming in horror


It's horrifying. I feel like I'm desensitised to gore and shit but, especially once you've lost somebody close to you, it's the reaction that fucks you up. It's not just a bag of meat but a person with family and friends that loved them.


----------



## Devyn (Jan 4, 2021)

Gloomy guest said:


> It's horrifying. I feel like I'm desensitised to gore and shit but, especially once you've lost somebody close to you, it's the reaction that fucks you up. _It's not just a bag of meat but a person with family and friends that loved them._


Exactly.  I remember hearing about human garbage sending death photos of Nikki Catsouras ("Porshe Girl") to her family, and it still makes my fucking blood boil just to think about it.  People like that are beyond vile; it's not a matter of being extremely "edgy", at that point it's pure sadism and those types deserve to be put on a deserted island and left there.


----------



## 9263900263 (Jan 4, 2021)

Spunt said:


> What's more, a lot of money had clearly gone into it. You tend to think that most CP is made in a dingy Belarussian basement with potato cameras, but someone pumped a LOT of money into this - either because they thought they could make it back selling the photo, or because they were passionate enough about making CP that they ate the costs for their own wank material. I don't know which alternative is worse, quite frankly.


William Lurther Peirce has an early podcast discussing Jews in Russia making and importing CP to America. They would kidnap blonde children off the street and abuse them to sell the material to American consumers. They made millions of dollars with a mail order business and got a slap on the wrist and the story got buried when it was uncovered.

CP is not some small cottage industry where randoms kidnap a kid and film it. There's active networks of pedos with hollywood levels of production equipment (...possibly because many of them are in hollywood themselves) who will go as far as to do requests for specific children to kidnap and abuse. Remember Epstein's island being a kiddy rape island and how many friends he had.



Devyn said:


> Exactly.  I remember hearing about human garbage sending death photos of Nikki Catsouras ("Porshe Girl") to her family, and it still makes my fucking blood boil just to think about it.  People like that are beyond vile; it's not a matter of being extremely "edgy", at that point it's pure sadism and those types deserve to be put on a deserted island and left there.


Robin Williams daughter left twitter after people found a picture similar to her dad of a guy swinging. They would repeatedly send it to her to fuck with her. I have no sympathy for any one who gets trolled that way on social media. You're choosing to be there and you get what you deserve for doing so. Keep your head down, don't give people a reason to fuck with you and you won't get fucked with. If something really bad happens then make everything private, turn off IMs and only talk to people you trust on those platforms.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 4, 2021)

Sweet sundae ramen. I'd rather watch mango worm videos than look at a picture of that.


----------



## moocow (Jan 4, 2021)

Spunt said:


> There were a few photos like that doing the rounds on /b/ and such places back in the day. One in particular stuck with me, it wasn't all that explicit (no nudity) but it got more disturbing the more you thought about it. It was a girl, couldn't have been older than 8, wearing a latex dominatrix outfit and carrying a riding crop (I think). It wasn't so much the content itself (disturbing as it was), but the thought of the sheer number of people who had to be involved and their motivations. Firstly, it looked like a professional quality modelling photo in a professional studio. Either someone had bought thousands of dollars worth of professional gear to make child porn, or an existing professional studio were ok with making child porn. Then there's the outfit - I'm guessing you don't buy latex dominatrix outfits for small children off the peg, so someone measured that child, then a clothing professional (this wasn't some crap halloween costume, this looked of professional fetish modelling quality) assembled a latex dominatrix outfit for an 8-year-old and were ok with doing that. And of course someone provided the child...
> 
> What's more, a lot of money had clearly gone into it. You tend to think that most CP is made in a dingy Belarussian basement with potato cameras, but someone pumped a LOT of money into this - either because they thought they could make it back selling the photo, or because they were passionate enough about making CP that they ate the costs for their own wank material. I don't know which alternative is worse, quite frankly. Also, that someone would dress the child up in a stereotypical "dominant" pose when the child clearly has no choice just throws my brain out of gear when I try to imagine the thought process to someone deciding to do it, and just how removed from reality their fantasy is.
> 
> That's why that photo stayed with me much more than a thousand more graphic or disgusting images.


Do yourself a favor and don't ever visit the Desmond Is Amazing thread. You have no idea how big that industry really is.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jan 5, 2021)

Sicarios punishing a rapist by having a pitbull eat his cock and balls until all that was left was a meaty hole. Sicarios going full Aztec and cutting a guy’s still-beating heart out of his chest and eating it. Sicarios doing basically anything on camera, come to think of it.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jan 6, 2021)

Activelo said:


> View attachment 1817242
> Happens at 1:49


On the subs dedicated to enjoying Cartel execution videos and such I was told this video is the most disturbing on the internet.

I am VERY surprised that I am not much affected. I don't really enjoy people dying...


----------



## Jozef (Jan 6, 2021)

When I was a teenager, I saw a picture on rotten.com of a guy who got electrocuted in his bathtub because he was using a heating element to keep the water warm. Apparently it boiled for days until he was discovered. I stared at the photo for a minute or so trying to figure out what the hell it was, it just looked like a really dirty bathtub with stuff in it. When I realized what I was looking at, I was absolutely horrified and it took a long time before I got over it.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 6, 2021)

Jozef said:


> When I was a teenager, I saw a picture on rotten.com of a guy who got electrocuted in his bathtub because he was using a heating element to keep the water warm. Apparently it boiled for days until he was discovered. I stared at the photo for a minute or so trying to figure out what the hell it was, it just looked like a really dirty bathtub with stuff in it. When I realized what I was looking at, I was absolutely horrified and it took a long time before I got over it.


"Simmer, Boiled broth of a man"
The guy in his 90's had been simmering in the bath for two weeks before his remains were found.


----------



## Salty Squid (Jan 6, 2021)

I've seen too much disgusting stuff on the web to count it all, but a recent one that comes to mind is a scat fetish video I randomly stumbled upon on Twitter. Sticked to my mind not only because scat is already pretty disgusting in itself, but because from what I could see of it from the few frames I saw of it before I could quickly scroll past it the shit in it looked more like a yellowish-green liquid.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 8, 2021)

Two Babies One Fox.


----------

